# NEED ADVICE ON A WELL TO FILL A LAKE



## CHRISLUVALUVA17 (May 31, 2007)

my brother has spent a fortune digging about a 4 acre mudhole that refuses to fill up he is considering drilling a well to help with this situation but no one will guarantee the job he has been told he could hit 100 gallons a minute or zero gallons a minute i need somebody that will drill and guarantee his work he is less than 300 yards from the hooch his home well is pumping about 440 gallons a minute so water is defintly there


----------



## CardsFan (May 31, 2007)

I wish you luck on finding someone to implement that.  Just one thought though, I talked to a friend this week who pulls well water to fill his bait tank but he said he has to aerate the water before putting bait in there.  He says the well water has almost no oxygen at all.

The pond might require aeration also.   Don't know, but just bringing up that possibility.


----------



## striper commander (May 31, 2007)

My well is 180 feet deep and I get 12 gallons a minute. The man drilling the well said that was great. Other people around here are lucky to get 6 gallons per minute. I have never heard of getting that much water from a well.


----------



## RBoleman (May 31, 2007)

I have a 1 acre pond thats all I use is a drilled well that pumps 160 gal. pm I run 3/4 inch pipe along the bottom of the pond till about half way and turned it up to where it would be sticking above the water line and capped it off and drilled holes in the top of the cap, it makes it spew like a fountain which arriates the water. I have 1000 catfish 500 brim 75 bass they do good. Its been there 3 years


----------



## 60Grit (May 31, 2007)

Is it spring fed but not holding water???

Is he depending on runoff to feed the pond???


----------



## porkbelly (May 31, 2007)

All lakes are having big time water problems right now so I wouldn't worry about it until we get some rain. I don't think a well is the answer for such a large lake. Lake that size needs a spring feed. I also think its against the law to drill a well and use it for filling a lake. It will make someone down the water table low on water.


----------



## RBoleman (May 31, 2007)

If it was mine and I had the money to drill a well I would do it, same thing happened to me I have no regrets.

against the law to drill a well on private property 
never heard of that


----------



## Doyle (May 31, 2007)

Did he line the pond?   Check the pond boss forums.   There are techniques that the Texans have to use to keep water in the ponds.


----------



## little rascal (May 31, 2007)

*tell him ......*

......to be patient, before he digs a well he may not need. My pond and probably most all ponds right now are having trouble with flow from this drought. Mine has been there over 30 years and has never had the problems with low water like it has these last several years. Actually the week before Memorial weekend I noticed decent flow from the creek that feeds it, and then I noticed this week in the mornings it has a trickle, then by mid-day the creek bed is actually dry on the surface, no visible running water. It has gone down approx., 6-8 inches in just a week and a half, and getting lower everyday. If I could ever predict when to expect a drought like this, I would have previously temporarily raised the stand pipe to over fill it to deal with the drought, now it is too late. Just Pray for rain and a good steady supply of it.


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Jun 1, 2007)

You have to obtain a permit to drill a well.  As far as your question of guarantee goes GPM-wells are unpredictable.  I have installed 24"bored wells on one lot, 60' deep and got plenty of water.  The next lot over may require a rock well 600' deep that barely gives 5GPM.  A driller can tell what kind of water he is getting as he drills, but there is no way of predicting until you start drilling.  To supply the average home a well producing 5 gpm is adequate.  Applications requiring more bassically have to be drilled until the desired production is obtained.  It can get to be very expensive and deep to produce high quantities.  Then again you may drill 200' and have all the water you could ever need.  Most drillers will charge you a minimum that includes up to a certain depth and then a per foot beyond that depth until you get your desired output.  The deeper you go, the more pump you need also.  This can also add to the cost.


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Jun 1, 2007)

Forgot to mention-It's legal to fill a pond from a well.  It's also legal to irrigate from a well.  Although with our wonderful ever increasing big brother-the GOVT; I'm sure it's only a matter of time before they claim ownership of the water in the ground and start telling us what we can and can't do with it.


----------



## CHRISLUVALUVA17 (Jun 7, 2007)

actually the pond is now 4 years old and has only been full once when we had a very heavy down pour of rain 2-3 years ago .....it is spring fed but that has practically all but dried up. they came and re-built the ImadummyImadummyImadummyImadummy twice thinking that was the problem but my main concern is that there is several several hundreds if not thousands of dollars of fish in there that are dying plus the blue hering crane are having easy pickings as well


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jun 7, 2007)

Pond dam got an Iamadummy


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jun 7, 2007)

*Well water*



300mag said:


> My well is 180 feet deep and I get 12 gallons a minute. The man drilling the well said that was great. Other people around here are lucky to get 6 gallons per minute. I have never heard of getting that much water from a well.



Gotta agree w/300mag,,,,,  Aint no way he's getting 440 gpm !!!   My well is 475 feet deep and I get around 15 gpm, I think, and the well guy told me I had "water to waste".


----------



## CAL (Jun 7, 2007)

Most house wells have only a 1/2 to 3/4 hp.pump in them which will only pump up to maybe 20 gpm and less as the depth gets greater.A well pumping 440 gpm would have to have one heck of a pump and most likely an above ground turbine to handle that much water.Just wondering which one does he have?

Wondering why he doesn't pump some water from the hooch since he is so close to it.It would be cost effective for sure.


----------



## CHRISLUVALUVA17 (Jun 8, 2007)

WE HAVE CONSIDERED PUMPING FROM THE HOOCH BUT CONSIDERING HE IS RIGHT AT THE COWETA/DOUGLAS/FULTON COUNTY LINE AND THE QUALITY OF THE WATER IN THE HOOCH RIGHT THERE ISN'T THE GREATEST. PLUS WE WOULD NEED SOME SERIOUS PIPE LINES RUN FOR THAT DISTANCE TO THE RIVER PLUS THERE MIGHT BE SOME RULES ABOUT STEALING WATER FROM A RIVER. I KNOW WHEN WE TAPPED INTO THE FIRE HYDRANT TO FILL UP THE POOL THEY GOT REALLY UPSET!


----------

